# NBA Wingspan



## Balla123456789

What is Shaq's Wingspan
Duncan's Wingspan
David Robinson Wingspan


----------



## bender

As far as I know, Shaq has 90-inch-wings.


----------



## allenive21

Scottie Pippen has an 8 foot wingspan.


----------



## lazlo

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Scottie Pippen has an 8 foot wingspan.


I truely doubt it. One of the largest wingspans in the NBA (must be top 5) is Gasol, and his is 7'6 1/2".


----------



## CrossinUOvr03

Yeah, sorry bud, but there's no way that Pippen has an 8' wingspan.


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>CrossinUOvr03</b>!
> Yeah, sorry bud, but there's no way that Pippen has an 8' wingspan.


your right:



> there are many long-armed perimeter defenders, such as the Portland Trail Blazers' Scottie Pippen, who keep their arms outstretched by their sides to make themselves seem bigger and cover more space. *Using his seven-foot wingspan, *Pippen can go for the steal or deflection if a player tries to throw a pass to either side of him.


http://www.nba.com/canada/bu_principles.html


----------



## allenive21

Oops, my bad was going off of hearsay from another person, should have tried looking it up. Also, Jarred Jeffries has a bigger wingspan than Pau.


----------



## mofo202

*Ouch*

Kevin McHale has a 90" wingspan.....Hot damn!


----------



## TMOD

> Oops, my bad was going off of hearsay from another person, should have tried looking it up. Also, Jarred Jeffries has a bigger wingspan than Pau.


 No he doesn't.


----------



## Aram

I've heard Phil Jackson 6,8" (80 inches) tall has arms that are 42 inches long! That must mean his wingspan must be crazy long (since just from his arm length alone his wingspan is already more than his own height).http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=950DE6DE1E38F930A35755C0A96F948260
I kinda find it hard to believe that somebody can have arms that disproportionately long...
Apparently, he can also sit in the middle of the back seat of a car with both back doors open and simultaneously close them to give you an idea of how long his wingspan is.


----------



## Hyperion

Barbosa has a 6'10" wingspan or something like it. Marion has a wingspan over 7'


----------



## southeasy

some of you guys are crazy, but not even the good crazy like me

i don't know any of those vets numbers;

but FACT: Josh Howard (6'7" at the most) has a 7'2" wingspan.

Barbosa does have a 6'10 wingspan, @ 6'3"

probably some of the most impressive in the league


----------



## Aram

manute's wingspan is said to be 8,6" at 7,7" (11 inches of wingspan and barefeet height difference)!


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Ming and Kevin Durant both have 7'5" wingspans


----------



## DuMa

Elton Brand


----------



## DANNY

sean williams 



> Shot blocking – Williams changes the game due to his shot blocking skills. He had two games his junior season where he had 12 and 13 blocks respectively. Extremely athletic *with a crazy wingspan (7’5”)* makes him a menace on the defensive end. Offensive game improved greatly his junior year.
> http://www.collegehoopsnet.com/new/story/sean_williams_nba_draft_profile30890


----------



## DANNY

take it with a grain of salt got it from yahoo answers...



> saer sene 7'0 feet tall with a wingspan of 7'8.5" is the longest wingspan ever recorded in nba history. as for the Yao Ming answers, he actually has a short reach for his height. It's like Kevin Willis... his nickname was T-Rex because he was tall but had a reach shorter than his listed 6'11-7' height would suggest. Prince is close with a reach of 7'6".


----------



## southeasy

yeah tayshaun is pretty craZy with his length. always knew sean williams had a great wingspan

saer sene i heard with a 7'9" wingspan

international prospect alexis ajinca also has a 7'9" wingspan


----------



## RipCity7

2 words.... Kenny George 10 and a half wingspan baby


----------



## Hyperion

RipCity7 said:


> 2 words.... Kenny George 10 and a half wingspan baby


93 inches ain't 10 1/2 feet


----------



## Aram

IceMan23and3 said:


> 93 inches ain't 10 1/2 feet


Actually he from the videos i've seen of him on youtube he appears to have wingspan that's definitely more than only 93 inches (or 7,9"). he's reported to have wingspan somewhere between 8,5" -8,6" (101-102 inches) and he can literally can dunk a basketball without leaving his feet (which i've never seen anyone do before)! Plus he weighs a mind-bloggling 360lbs but he appears to suffer from acrogelgy/gigantism unfortunately because he is already suffering for regular knee problems which deprive valuable play time from him.


----------



## Aram

*Re: Ouch*



mofo202 said:


> Kevin McHale has a 90" wingspan.....Hot damn!


Yep, that's actually longer than Yao's wingspan, but McHale is roughly 7 to 8 inches shorter.


----------



## Jordan23Forever

Aram said:


> Apparently, he can also sit in the middle of the back seat of a car with both back doors open and simultaneously close them to give you an idea of how long his wingspan is.


That was Jerry West (who had a huge wingspan as well), not Phil Jackson. Wilt Chamberlain was in shock when he came to West's team and saw that West (6'4") had the same sleeve length as him (37.5" iirc). :lol:


----------



## Aram

Jordan23Forever said:


> That was Jerry West (who had a huge wingspan as well), not Phil Jackson. Wilt Chamberlain was in shock when he came to West's team and saw that West (6'4") had the same sleeve length as him (37.5" iirc). :lol:


that must be come crazy *** long arms for jerry west...to have the same sleeve length as somebody who is 8 inches taller than you! what's his wingspan?


----------



## Aram

then again, i've heard wilt chamberlain's wingspan was 7,4" (he was 7,0" or 7,1" i believe).


----------



## Jordan23Forever

Aram said:


> that must be come crazy *** long arms for jerry west...to have the same sleeve length as somebody who is 8 inches taller than you! what's his wingspan?


No idea, but by all accounts he had a very long wingspan. As I noted, that story told earlier mistakenly attributed to Phil Jackson was actually about Jerry West (i.e., that he could sit in the back seat of a car and open both back doors simultaneously).


----------



## Hyperion

Jordan23Forever said:


> That was Jerry West (who had a huge wingspan as well), not Phil Jackson. Wilt Chamberlain was in shock when he came to West's team and saw that West (6'4") had the same sleeve length as him (37.5" iirc). :lol:


No, it was chronicled in the book "Jordan Rules!" that was the big selling point of Jackson in the draft.


----------



## Aram

So Jerry West has like a 7,4" wingspan at only 6,4"ish...holy ****! he could touch his knees standing straight up if that were the case!


----------



## Jordan23Forever

IceMan23and3 said:


> No, it was chronicled in the book "Jordan Rules!" that was the big selling point of Jackson in the draft.


Well then Jackson could do that also, but West could as well. It was in one of the Jerry West books along with the other stuff about his/Wilt's sleeve length.


----------



## budselig

West is actually 6'2", not 6'4". At least that's what he's listed as on basketball-reference.


----------



## Jordan23Forever

budselig said:


> West is actually 6'2", not 6'4". At least that's what he's listed as on basketball-reference.


He was about 6'2.75", which would be 6'4" today (they didn't add shoes in back then when listing heights). He was roughly the same height as Kidd or Payton.


----------



## Hyperion

There was this guy, Bill Brasky, who had a wingspan of over 20 feet long! He could dunk from the FT line without even jumping! I tell you, Bill Brasky was the best athlete I've ever had the chance to see!


----------



## Aram

IceMan23and3 said:


> There was this guy, Bill Brasky, who had a wingspan of over 20 feet long! He could dunk from the FT line without even jumping! I tell you, Bill Brasky was the best athlete I've ever had the chance to see!


you must be smoking something....


----------



## ShaqAttack3234

Balla123456789 said:


> What is Shaq's Wingspan
> Duncan's Wingspan
> David Robinson Wingspan


http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-measurements/?page=&year=1992&sort2=DESC&draft=0&pos=0&sort=

Shaq's wingspan was measured at 7'7" and Alonzo Mourning's measured just half an inch shorter despite measuring 3 1/2 inches shorter at the pre-draft camp.


----------



## Fazzavich

lazlo said:


> I truely doubt it. One of the largest wingspans in the NBA (must be top 5) is Gasol, and his is 7'6 1/2".


7'6 is not top 5 lol
Alonzo is 7'8
Ewing is 8'1
Manute is 8'6 

thats just off the top of my head there is way more

Gasol probably isnt even top 50 tbh


----------

